# Gallery Pics



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Is there any way of viewing member's gallery pics? If not is there any reason why not or if this could be made available. On some other (lesser) forums, member's pics are freely available to view.

I wouldn't be surprised if I'm doing something wrong!

Cheers 8)


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I've often wondered that myself, Wolfie. ???

I would have thought that the purpose of a gallery would be so that people could view photographs of yer car.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> I've often wondered that myself, Wolfie. ???
> 
> I would have thought that the purpose of a gallery would be so that people could view photographs of yer car.
> 
> Â


Yeh, me too


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Jae, any views on this? Any news on possible enhancements to the site (previously mentioned)?

Cheers, 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

you'd probably get a better response from this if you email jae directly with a request. I guess it's hard for him to read every thread...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

The Gallery isn't really a gallery... more of an account that you can set up to store some files in.

It is possible to re-write the index.htm file to show off your pictures, but it's not something that happens automatically.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> The Gallery isn't really a gallery... more of an account that you can set up to store some files in.
> 
> It is possible to re-write the index.htm file to show off your pictures, but it's not something that happens automatically.


Thanks Kev, I've done that a couple of times; but is there any reason why this can't be a freely viewable gallery? Or can we have a proper gallery? It would save all those threads about "Does anybody have a Misano Red with a..."


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Don't think there's any reason why a "proper" gallery couldn't be put on the site. No idea why Jae wrote the current gallery with the functionality that he did :-/

One issue against having a proper picture gallery here could be the bandwidth used - I know that the site in it's current state uses up a lot of bandwidth (lots of people reading lots of threads multiple times) so addin g apicture location would add to that. Dunno though if that would cause Jae issues though :-/


----------

